# 1930's brick tudor



## SOUmodeler (Feb 24, 2016)

Or at least that's the search string that turned up the prototype.

Styrene and paper.










The prototype










Edit: I don't know why the links to the images aren't showing up. I'll try adding the links without the embedding strings:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/i4aqzfzd4gubikn/IMG_0984.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jzppywnyh2zosti/bellevue_tudor_2358_01.jpg?dl=0


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice house. I'm assuming you scratch built it?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a very impressive build. Well done.


----------



## SOUmodeler (Feb 24, 2016)

IlliniViking said:


> Very nice house. I'm assuming you scratch built it?


Thank you. Yes, most of the houses on my layout are scratch built. Many of them from the Aladdin catalog at CMU which gives floor plans with dimensions.


----------



## tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

A house that close to the tracks needs a scale "For Sale" sign out front. 

(Fortunately, I live almost a block from the track, but the houses closer...)


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's interesting. In the UK Tudor or more correctly Mock Tudor is a style which mimics the houses of Tudor times about five hundred years ago :http://www.homelinksonline.com/identify-tudor-house/ its typified by a wooden frame in filled with brick.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice build!

D.A.


----------

